# futures vs forwards = συμβόλαια μελλοντικής εκπλήρωσης (ΣΜΕ) - προθεσμιακά συμβόλαια (ΠΣ)



## nickel (Apr 4, 2008)

Για τη διαφορά τους (αν σας ενδιαφέρουν αυτά τα πράγματα) υπάρχει μια περιγραφή στην Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futures_contract

Η ελληνική αγορά φαίνεται να έχει κατασταλάξει στους παρακάτω όρους για να τα διακρίνει:
*futures contract* = συμβόλαιο μελλοντικής εκπλήρωσης (ΣΜΕ)
*forward contract* = προθεσμιακό συμβόλαιο (ΠΣ)

Τεκμηρίωση:
Χρηματιστήριο Αθηνών http://www.adex.ase.gr/AdexHomeGR/proposal/faq/faq3/
Ναυτεμπορική http://www.naftemporiki.gr/markets/adex_faq.asp?id=24
Βιβλίο http://www.stamoulis.gr/books/contents_3.cgi?id=1936
Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά http://www.unipi.gr/faculty/mbouts/sf/sf_ch1_v2.pdf
Βήμα - Το λεξικό των παραγώγων http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print.php?e=B&f=12702&m=Y34&aa=1
ΕΕ: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32002D0011(01):EN:HTML
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32002D0011(01):EL:HTML
Επίσης:
http://www.derivatives.gr/faq_details.asp?url=3&cat_id=2
http://www.allaboutadex.gr/news/default.asp?ms=&id=662&bb=on
http://www.aspisbank.gr/article/greek/551/522/index.htm
και στον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη

Δίνω τις παραπάνω πηγές ως αρκετά έγκυρες, επειδή υπάρχει σύγχυση σε άλλες σελίδες, για να παγιωθεί κάποια στιγμή η ορολογία και να ξέρουμε τι εννοούμε με το ένα και τι με το άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2017)

Κοίτα που ανακάλυψα με καθυστέρηση μόνο 86 μηνών αυτό το λήμμα... (Διέγραψα τις πηγές που δεν λειτουργούν πια.)


----------



## Themis (Jun 19, 2017)

Going backwards to find forwards involves multiple futures.
Καλά, μη βαράτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2017)

:) :devil:


----------

